# Our brats



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought I'd share some pics of the girls
Most of these were taken on 12-14

Wysteria and her mom, Madison napping in the early afternoon sun


















Do I really want to get up?









Star <due on 1/17>



























SP, Star and Lyrica in the back - SP 'might' be bred for April but I won't get my hopes up on that. She'll be a year old on Fri, Star will be a year old in a little over a week









SP, Star, and Snow White trying to decide if she should get up lol









SP 









Snow White 









Poor girl waddles instead of walks. She's due 3 weeks from Fri <4 weeks in this pic lol>


















She's my baby girl, just love her so much. I was out snuggling with her this evening before feeding time, she put her head against my chest, closed her eyes while I doted on her, giving her kisses, hugs and scratches ♥









Lyrica <Wysteria's twin>, my special needs baby...she is at the bottom of the pecking order so I have to make sure she gets her grain/hay, she's a sweetie


















Ithma due 1/20 pic was taken 12/14









I took this earlier this evening

Wysteria and Lyrica waiting for evening feed. Poor Lyrica says 'Mom, it's getting cold!'









Madison and her mama, Ithma









Madison, Lyrica, Wysteria, SP, and Star









Mud has been a nightmare around the barn the past couple of weeks, 
worse than it's ever been.
Thank Goodness for the rocks! I would like to get more to extend off the side a little bit, but still trying to figure out how we could fix the situation around the gate...bleh....









Don't mind the ugly pallets lol They are a temporary fix. We lock everyone up in there at night/when it's raining - they have the barn aisle and most of the sleeping area on the far side. Snow White isn't allowed here, she has her own little spot right now in the back part of the sleeping area. If we don't do this, then Snow White will kick everyone out of the barn lol
We're also adding onto the barn, hoping to get working on it again before Christmas. As soon as we get it done we'll take the pallets down and try to work on the mud issue...it's embarrassing and nasty!

OH...

#1 rule... NEVER....EVER paint your barn a 'light' color if goats can be up next to it. I think this picture explains 'why'
Next spring/summer I told my husband it WILL be painted a dark color...


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I love you goaties, such beauties  And just so you know, you are welcome to come take pictures of my goats anytime! You photos are amazing too! We have a nasty muddy mess here too  Don't be embarrassed, we get it  where animals and people tromp day in and day out there is bound to be mud when it's been wet out. Thank goodness for rubber boots for me and old garden path pavers, or me and my girls would be marred up to our knees in places. *sighs* Hoping it dries out soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look happy and healthy and content!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They look so happy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, very nice


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone  

We spent the day working on the barn addition, it's almost ready to get the roofing on! Next week we'll get some OSB for the sides. It'll be an extra 7 1/2'x12' which we definitely need.

It was pretty comical working on it and they returned from browsing in the woods. You all know how curious they are, haha. My husband used the chainsaw to cut something and they were all yelling at him LOL 

Madison gets a little 'crazy' especially towards the end of pregnancy. She will mumble at you if she thinks your going to touch her. 
But if your anywhere she can hear you and you call her name, she will answer you. 
So, while holding boards, etc. helping my husband, I'd say 'Maddie!" and she'd respond.
I'd say 'Star!" and she'd respond with her 'omg mom let me in there I gotta eat, I gotta be nosy' bahhh...it's pretty pathetic lol
Then Lyrica is the worst, she literately sounds like she is dying. 
SO this went on for about 20 minutes....if you ever watched the waltons tv show, it was kinda like the 'goodnight john boy, etc' part haha...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> We spent the day working on the barn addition, it's almost ready to get the roofing on! Next week we'll get some OSB for the sides. It'll be an extra 7 1/2'x12' which we definitely need.
> 
> ...


Lol Goodnight Madison! Goodnight Ma. Goodnight Lyrica! lol

Priceless! My little boer Angel use to always answer me no matter where she was on the farm. I would do my goat cry and then add Angel!?! and she would cry back. I would then tell her to come here and she would cry the whole way leading the whole herd back home. She doesn't do that as much now as she is a bit more of a loner but her trusty sidekick Caramel now has taken over that role!

Oh I always love your pictures! The one of Wysteria and Lyrica waiting for food it looks like they are smiling at you! Very happy looking goats!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I love your pictures! I'm usually not a fan of white goats, but I really like Snow White. She has pretty eyes. Wysteria and Madison are so cute laying together. What herd of spoiled goaties!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

You have a gorgeous herd! I'm jealous lol. I feel bad for poor snow white, she's huge! Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are all gorgeous! Star is absolutely beautiful, and is definitely my favorite.  Love her cape!


----------

